# Missing lines of pixels



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Are these lines of dead pixels, the beginning of the end for my Element tv? When it first happened, the top third of the screen was missing every other line, then it fixed all but the last two lines.

Sent from my Samsung S 3 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

